# Cone or not to cone?



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi everyone - so recently in a topic put up earlier Dax punctured his cornea while he was outside. At the momment he'll be on medications and hoping it's nothing serios. However because we're suppose to keep that eye clean and not irritated during his recovery does anyone have inputs for Cones or Atlernatives?

Dax is 7 months old and we've gotten him used to wearing sweaters and boots but he'll still have that tendency to gnaw away at it if he's not doing anything and we're kind of concerned he'll go bonkers having the Cone on in the next coming week... maybe two.

Help us please


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I've heard some good things about the inflatable collars. You should check those out.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

We had to trick our V to get used to the collar. Here's what we did - put the collar on the floor and inverted it so the narrow end would face up. We'd then put a small treat in the middle of the collar on the floor so if she wanted the treat, she would have to force her muzzle into the collar herself. 

Of course that meant she wore the collar herself without realizing it. 

From there, it was a matter of keeping her busy till she was tired enough to sleep. Time to get some puzzle toys! 

Good luck with Dax. Do hope he gets better soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

In November at 15 mos Dozer chewed thru two cones in less then an hour each. And we even tranq'd him for one. One Cone was from the vet, one from pet store. I have no idea how he did it so I doubt an inflatable would've worked on him. I know some are against it and since yours is younger he may tire more easily, but we just tranq'd Dozer for a couple days enough to keep him sleepy while we were at work. He was WIDE awake and ready to go when we got home but he left his wound alone enough to heal for a few days.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The inflatable collar works for many dogs, but did not work for Savannah. Petco took it back the next day. She hated the cone so much that it became the negative consequence needed for her to leave her stitches alone. Every time she started licking them, the cone was put on. It took maybe 4-5 repetitions and then she left the stitches alone. 

Search for threads about cones, but also about spaying and neutering. Lots of cone experiences have been posted.

I hope Dax's eye heals without complications!


----------

